
Ask HN: Where can I find a list of *all* libraries/technologies? - bujivo
Hi -<p>I&#x27;m looking for a list of libraries&#x2F;technologies like Node.js, nginx, Apache, ElasticSearch etc.<p>Has anyone compiled such a list already? Thanks a lot!
======
bizzleDawg
[https://libraries.io/](https://libraries.io/) \- "Libraries.io monitors
1,057,223 open source libraries across 29 different package managers. You can
discover new libraries to use in your software projects as well as be notified
of new releases to keep your applications secure and up to date. "

------
bujivo
Thanks a bunch. Wasn't aware of the awesome-* repositories.

------
neduma
search awesome <<whatever>> in github

~~~
ahazred8ta
Yes,
[https://google.com/search?q=github+awesome+-font](https://google.com/search?q=github+awesome+-font)

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Yep, or just browse through some curated lists here if you'd rather (scroll
down and read through the readme):

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

